# DoorDash “order ready for pickup”...



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

..get to restaurant, order not ready. WTF!!!

The first time I got that message, the order was actually ready to grab and go. So, I’m like AWESOME! Next time I get that message, I can just leave the car running. So, I get order ready for pickup again for PDQ and lo and behold the order is not ready.

This of course upsets me ?. Why would you press that icon and waste my time if the order is not ready? Anybody know if there’s any reason these guys do this? 

I’ve come to the realization now that everyone does this. So, it’s no longer playing into my psyche. But still.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

You know what really grinds my gears? When I get pinged to go to a restaurant, show up at the assigned time, swipe that I have arrived, and I get a message telling me that they will let me know when the order has been placed. ?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Why would you press that icon and waste my time if the order is not ready? Anybody know if there's any reason these guys do this?


Perhaps because everybody's playing the game.

If the restaurant has had orders sit there waiting for pick up, perhaps they think stating it's ready before it is will actually get the order picked up faster while it's still hot.

We're all just pawns in the game.

Embrace it. :thumbup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? When I get pinged to go to a restaurant, show up at the assigned time, swipe that I have arrived, and I get a message telling me that they will let me know when the order has been placed. ?


If it was fast food, I'd wait since it's usually like 5 minutes. Otherwise I'd hit the road. Time is ? in this gig.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> If it was fast food, I'd wait since it's usually like 5 minutes. Otherwise I'd hit the road. Time is ? in this gig.


I canceled. Hope it never happens when good peak pay is active.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

WAHN said:


> We're all just pawns in the game.
> 
> Embrace it. :thumbup:


True that.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

From my experience and after enquiring about the "order ready" and it's not, 9 times out of 10 they tell me it was by accident. We all have to realize who we're dealing with. Most are lazy kids that don't want to be there in the first place. They don't give a crap about anything but their phones and their social media accounts. This unfortunately is our future. 
I have a bit of a managment background and I would fire two thirds of the turds I come in contact with everyday lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> ..get to restaurant, order not ready. WTF!!!
> 
> The first time I got that message, the order was actually ready to grab and go. So, I'm like AWESOME! Next time I get that message, I can just leave the car running. So, I get order ready for pickup again for PDQ and lo and behold the order is not ready.
> 
> ...


There just stupid


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Don’t pay attention to any of that. I’ve picked up orders, left and driven three blocks away then get the notice the orders ready to pickup.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? When I get pinged to go to a restaurant, show up at the assigned time, swipe that I have arrived, and I get a message telling me that they will let me know when the order has been placed. ?


I've found that this message is sometimes an error so always go in and make sure in case it was placed.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I've found that this message is sometimes an error so always go in and make sure in case it was placed.


I thought so too but I checked with the restaurant and they didn't have the order. Bye Felicia! ?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a list of restaurants I almost always cancel. That is one I would add to the list.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? When I get pinged to go to a restaurant, show up at the assigned time, swipe that I have arrived, and I get a message telling me that they will let me know when the order has been placed. ?


I'/ve had that happen a couple of times when it was busy. No way I'm waiting.....cancel!



WAHN said:


> Perhaps because everybody's playing the game.
> 
> If the restaurant has had orders sit there waiting for pick up, perhaps they think stating it's ready before it is will actually get the order picked up faster while it's still hot.
> 
> ...


I agree. Although sometimes it probably might be an accident I think some places do it to make sure the driver is there when their order is ready. I have a Pizza Hut that does this with every single order I've ever accepted from then. I have learned to ignore it cause it is NEVER ready until the approx pick up time.


----------

